# Forge World New Primarch



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Thoughts? :yahoo:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Lorgar, no question.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Logar, they had him at games day painted


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

heh, that mace kinda gives it away...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

nevynxxx said:


> heh, that mace kinda gives it away...


Just a touch :laugh:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Thoughts? :yahoo:


That Logar has a bit of an inferiority complex and is making up for his manly inadequacies by carrying a really really big spiky mace :grin:

Its not a bad model but definitely not the best of the Primarch range.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The head shown on the Games Day model is just a placeholder, if I remember rightly.

Midnight


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> The head shown on the Games Day model is just a placeholder, if I remember rightly.
> 
> Midnight


just in case someone decided to build a starbucks in his neck


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Still waiting for Kurze 

But yeah, as we all can agree - the Mace gave it away.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

nevynxxx said:


> heh, that mace kinda gives it away...


I don't know, I was going to guess one of the Lost Primarchs.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> I don't know, I was going to guess one of the Lost Primarchs.


Wouldn't that just be a giant question mark on a plinth....?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Wouldn't that just be a giant question mark on a plinth....?


I always assumed it'd be Mr. Rogers in Terminator Armor.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> I always assumed it'd be Mr. Rogers in Terminator Armor.


That could work :laugh:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

It's Lorgar! They announced him today!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I actually quite like this


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> I actually quite like this


agreed totally , i like the size of him in the picture he compared to a normal marine, looks very imposing and intimidating, i just ordered mine and cant wait to get started on him


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loving the face the most, his expression.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

He is ok. but I don't really like logar as a character and still think ferrus manus has the best pose so far.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Lorgar is a nice change of pace from the battle poses of every other Primarch so far.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Geist said:


> Lorgar is a nice change of pace from the battle poses of every other Primarch so far.


They could have had him in a nice comfy chair reading a word bearers 'religious pamphlet'.

I will still probably buy him when I do a primarch collection, but he is certainly not one of the primarch characters I like, regardless of what the model is posed like.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure on the face or right arm, but I think it's significantly better than Fulgrim. So far:

1. Ferrus Manus
2. Angron
3. Lorgar
4. Fulgrim

I'm not really a fan of any of the Primarch faces, but Ferrus Manus' and Angron's have been the best which improves the whole model.

Midnight


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> 1. Ferrus Manus
> 2. Angron
> 3. Lorgar
> 4. Fulgrim


Agreed. That Ferrus Manus model is stunning, Lorgar isn't that bad in all honesty, just not as dynamic as he could be. Although I do like that he looks like he's brooding over his decisions, might just be me though.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Agreed. That Ferrus Manus model is stunning, Lorgar isn't that bad in all honesty, just not as dynamic as he could be. Although I do like that he looks like he's brooding over his decisions, might just be me though.


I still think he looks fat, due to his armor......


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Eh, a bit of thickness implies strength I suppose haha (even though he was the weakest)


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Eh, a bit of thickness implies strength I suppose haha (even though he was the weakest)


That or he's trying to get his armor to cover up actual fat.... I'm sure he gained a few pounds writing those religious texts of his. That may be what he's actually brooding on. "How do I lose this weight.... hmm......"

Shouldn't have to put that in orange text.... so i'm not going to.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I actually really like him, love his pose and his less physically intimidating stature, fits with who Lorgar is. That and I think he would work great as 54mm =I= character.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> I actually really like him, love his pose and his less physically intimidating stature, fits with who Lorgar is. That and I think he would work great as 54mm =I= character.


I kind of like the model as well, its just the way his front armor looks, bulging out like that, that kind of puts me off of the model. To me, it doesn't look right with the pose he has.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

humakt said:


> They could have had him in a nice comfy chair reading a word bearers 'religious pamphlet'.


That would be fucking awesome and you know it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> I actually really like him, love his pose and his less physically intimidating stature, fits with who Lorgar is.


Exactly this.


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

I like the model (not just because I'm a Word Bearers player) and will definitely buy this model. I don't know when I will but I want to pick him up along with the Erebus and Kor Phaeron models (because I'm a Word Bearers player) because I really like their models.


----------

